# Shot 4 over. 9 holes



## King (Apr 24, 2007)

wow, talk about excited. front nine was awesome. shot a 40.

back nine, not so great, shot 51, i was just so psyched about my front 9 score that i had no care in the world.

haha. oh well.

it was my best score to date.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats! Feels good to shoot your best doesn't it? Keep up the good work!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

King said:


> it was my best score to date.


SUPER!!!!!!!!!

Send me a dollar for the Coke machine. The drinks are on YOU!!!  

I remember the first time I broke 50 and the first time I broke 40, both like it was yesterday... the excited phone calls to my parents at work to tell them... great memories...


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

I know how that feels to shoot a great score. I shot a 82 a couple of weeks ago. I was so happy. Then I went out and shot my worst score, which I don't even know because it was so bad.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

gratz on the good shooting..now you know you can do it so what keeps you from doing it everytime..go do it again : ) keep having fun


----------



## King (Apr 24, 2007)

yeah. i def. know i can do it. it seems like on every hole i either have a good drive, then not so good iron shots, or a not so good drive and save myself with iron shots.

my putting was on "par" that day.. har har har


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

King said:


> it seems like on every hole i either have a good drive, then not so good iron shots, or a not so good drive and save myself with iron shots.


We must be related. I might play 5-6 holes well, all pars maybe, but then one bad shot will set me off and I guess I try too hard to recover. It drives me nuts to look back on a round and think of 3-4 shots that had such a domino effect that they made the difference between 80 and 70.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Now comes the test of putting two good nine hole scores together. Maintaining your focus is the key.


----------

